# Trotbot Online: Remote Bot Service [Deleted]



## 700hours (Nov 30, 2020)

700hours submitted a new resource:

Trotbot Online: Remote Bot Service - An alternative to creating a Twitch bot account featuring chat commands, quotes, timed messages etc.



> View attachment 63789
> *1.0 alpha*
> 
> *Introduction*
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## 700hours (Dec 16, 2020)

700hours updated Trotbot Online: Remote Bot Service with a new update entry:

Master Server Unavailable



> Hey,
> 
> Since last week, I discontinued master server's connection. This means, among other things, that there is nothing for this client to connect to. Also this is indefinite, or at least until February of 2021.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Stanley98 (Dec 17, 2020)

A friend just had a similar problem. Thanks for the information.


----------



## 700hours (Jan 9, 2021)

700hours updated Trotbot Online: Remote Bot Service with a new update entry:

Alpha 2 release



> Dear OBS Community,
> 
> The primary update for this is that the master server is being put back online and will be running within a few hours of this post. The main page has the IP address and minor instructions on what to do with that information near the bottom.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## 700hours (Feb 7, 2021)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available.


----------

